# GA-beaut. Male Golden Ret., Warren, at Clayton



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will send this to our golden retriever rescue person to see if we have room and there is someone up there can get them out. Our rescue president knows some people at the rescues in Atlanta and might be able to get them out. Cant hurt to try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau Shel*

Beau Shel
*
Thank you! they're putting Warren, Male Golden to sleep today!*
Think the pups have until Jan. 8.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor Warren. My heart breaks for him - for all dogs that didn't get adopted before their PTS date.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Warren*

Lexie of AGA just emld. me!

Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta is pulling this boy. GRRA and AGA work together to make sure and cover all the shelters in metro Atlanta and outlying areas. Thanks!


God Bless GRRA and AGA!!

I emld. her back and asked about the puppies.

BeauShel_please keep working on trying to find a rescue for the retriever pups.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It says Warren's PTS date is January 8...they wouldn't do it earlier, would they? Maybe someone will adopt him or rescue him before then. Feel so useless when I see these things!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's great news....Karen519 must have slipped in before me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

I thought Warren's pts date was today.
I'm not a rescue though, I live in Illinois and just email rescues for Goldens in High Kill Shelters.
As far as I know all of those retriever pups need a rescue!!
Can you help?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Laurie
> 
> I thought Warren's pts date was today.
> I'm not a rescue though, I live in Illinois and just email rescues for Goldens in High Kill Shelters.
> ...


God, I wish there was something I could do but I'm in Canada so not much help I'm afraid. I just hate seeing all of these poor babies in high kill shelters and knowing there is essentially nothing I can do for them. If it was a money thing, yes I could do something but they need rescues unfortunately. Sorry!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Lexie of AGA just emld. me!
> 
> Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta is pulling this boy. God Bless GRRA and AGA!!
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news - made my morning. Now for those beautiful pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Not certain*

I don't know this is for certain, but wonderful Gail Lustig, of Goldstock-she gives the camp each summer, is trying to save these Retriever Mix pups!!
Her email is: [email protected]


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just clicked on the pups link and they weren't listed anymore. I hope that is a good sign.


----------

